# 1715 new Holland rear tires



## bbqchet (Feb 25, 2020)

I am searching for rear tires for my compact tractor size 11.2-24.
So far I've seen two tires I can afford both irrigation type, is this what I want using a front end loader and maybe a backhoe once I find a boom cyl for that?
Also, am I looking for tube-type or tubeless?
Thanks, Chet


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello bbqchet, 

The cleats on an irrigation tire look to be too far apart..... I think they would give you a rough ride. 

Have you tried Tucker's Tires?? They have a pair of 11.2x24 tires listed on ebay:

TWO 11.2x24 Ice Storm Sale Today Only New Holland 6 Ply R1 Farm Tractor Tires | eBay


----------



## bbqchet (Feb 25, 2020)

sixbales said:


> Hello bbqchet,
> 
> The cleats on an irrigation tire look to be too far apart..... I think they would give you a rough ride.
> 
> ...


Thanks But that's to rich for my blood, just wanted to know if irrigation tires can be used @ 166 ea and free shipping.
The R1 11.2-24 are on walmart 227.each and free shipping so it looks like thats what I need? Then another 200 to have them put on. I am changing them because the book states 11.2-24 on rear and currently I have 12.4-24 on rear and its 4 wheel drive, wondering if it will bind and cause damage?
bbqchet.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

The irrigation tires have greater cleat separation, and a lower profile (not as tall as regular Ag tractor tire) so they will definitely give you 4WD binding problems. Also the sidewalls are not as thick as a regular Ag tractor tire.


----------



## bbqchet (Feb 25, 2020)

sixbales said:


> The irrigation tires have greater cleat separation, and a lower profile (not as tall as regular Ag tractor tire) so they will definitely give you 4WD binding problems. Also the sidewalls are not as thick as a regular Ag tractor tire.


Ok thanks so there out of the question, now the question remaining do I need to change tires from 12.4-24 to 11.2-24? I've been using the loader pushing dirt and back dragging, seems like both the front and rear tires are moving at once? The expense of new tires is pretty big for me but if I gotta,I gotta! 
BBQ chet


----------



## bbqchet (Feb 25, 2020)

bbqchet said:


> Ok thanks so there out of the question, now the question remaining do I need to change tires from 12.4-24 to 11.2-24? I've been using the loader pushing dirt and back dragging, seems like both the front and rear tires are moving at once? The expense of new tires is pretty big for me but if I gotta,I gotta!
> BBQ chet


There is a big difference on the rolling circumference of the two tire sizes.


----------



## willy81 (Jan 30, 2020)

bbqchet said:


> I am searching for rear tires for my compact tractor size 11.2-24.
> So far I've seen two tires I can afford both irrigation type, is this what I want using a front end loader and maybe a backhoe once I find a boom cyl for that?
> Also, am I looking for tube-type or tubeless?
> Thanks, Chet
> ...


----------



## bbqchet (Feb 25, 2020)

Thanks Willy will do!


----------

